# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ماصحه حديث(خير نسائكم التي إن غضبت أوأغضبت قالت لزوجها: يدي في يدك لا أكتحل بغمض..)؟

## أم الفهد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

ما صحة هذا الحديث بارك الله فيكم ؟ 

((خير نسائكم التي إن غضبت أو أغضبت قالت لزوجها : يدي في يدك لا أكتحل بغمض حتى ترضى عني ))

----------


## السكران التميمي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

هذا لا يصح أخيتي ولا يثبت.. قد أتى من أوجه واهية لا تخلو كلها من مقال ومتروكين.

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

أسنده  النسائي في (السنن الكبرى ) من حديث ابن عباس -رضي الله عنه-مرفوعا :
 (نساؤكم من أهل الجنة : الودود،الولود، العؤود على زوجها, التي إذا غضب جاءت حتى تضع يدها في يد زوجها ثم تقول :
لا أذوق غُمضا حتى ترضى).

ورواه الدارقطني في الأفراد  عن كعب بن عجرة مرفوعا:
((ألا أخبركم برجالكم من أهل الجنة: النبي في الجنة، والشهيد في الجنة، والصديق في الجنة، والمولود في الجنة، والرجل يزور أخاه في ناحية المصر في الله في الجنة ;
 ألا أخبركم بنسائكم من أهل الجنة:
 الودود الولود العئود التي إذا ظُلمت قالت:
 هذه يدي في يدك لا أذوق غمضا حتى ترضى).
والحديث حسن.
وحسنه العلامة الألباني في صحيح الجامع.
والله أعلم.

----------


## السكران التميمي

أحسن الله إليك أخي الفاضل (أبا أحمد)..

ولكن الحديث (ضعيفٌ جداً)؛ إن لم يكن (واهٍ تالف) لا يرتقي إلى درجة الحسن على الصحيح الصواب فيه أبدا، ولا حتى (لغيره)!!

وسند الإمام النسائي رحمه الله؛ فيه:
- [العلاء بن هلال]: ضعيف جداً؛ منكر الحديث جدا.. وكلام الأئمة فيه وفي ابنه الراوي عنه مبثوثٌ لا يعاد هنا.
- [خلف بن خليفة]: لم يكن صاحب حديث؛ وقد تغير واختلط في أخرة.

وأما حديث كعب بن عجرة؛ فهو سندٌ مسلسلٌ بالضعفاء والمتروكين وليني الحديث.. فكيف يكون حسناً!!

وعلى كلٍ أخي الحبيب.. الحديث لا يسلم وجهٌ منه من مطعنٍ قويٍ وعلةٌ واضحةٌ يمنعان معه ترقيته ولو بمجموع هذه الوجوه.. وإن حسنه بعض أهل العلم؛ ففي اطلاق هذا الحكم على هذا الحديث _ تجاوزاً مني بتسميته حديث _ تساهل وتمشية خلاف الصواب فيه.
وكنت أظن وضوح هذا الأمر _ أي: ضعف الحديث _ مما يغني عن تخريجٍ موسعٍ لهذا الحديث وطرقه.. ولكن إن أراد الله تعالى وضعنا تخريجاً مختصراً شافياً بإذن الله تعالى.

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

بارك الله فيكم أخي إبراهيم.
هذا تخريج العلامة الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة:
قال العلامة الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" 1 / 515 :
((أخرجه تمام الرازي في " الفوائد " ( ق 202 / 1 ) و عنه ابن عساكر ( 2 / 87 / 2) بتمامه ، و أبو بكر الشافعي في " الفوائد " ( ق 115 - 116 ) و أبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 4 / 303 ) نصفه الأول ، والنسائي في " عشرة النساء " ( 1 / 85 /1 ) النصف الآخر من طريق خلف بن خليفة عن أبي هاشم يعني الرماني عن سعيد ابن جبير عن ابن عباس مرفوعا .
قلت : و هذا إسناد ، رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير أن خلفا - و هو من شيوخ أحمد -كان اختلط في الآخر ، و لا ندري أحدث به قبل الاختلاط فيكون صحيحا ، أو بعده فيكون ضعيفا ، لكن للحديث شواهد يتقوى بها كما يأتي بيانه .
والحديث له طريق أخرى عن أبي هاشم ، أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير "( 3 / 163 / 1 ) و عنه أبو نعيم عن سعيد بن زيد عن عمرو بن خالد أنبأنا أبو هاشم به .
و عمرو هذا هو الواسطي وهو كذاب كما في " المجمع " ( 4 / 313 ) ، فلا يفرح بمتابعته .
و من شواهده ما رواه إبراهيم بن زياد القرشي عن أبي حازم عن أنس بن مالك مرفوعا به .
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الصغير " ( ص 23 ) و " الأوسط " ( 1 / 170 / 1 ) و قال :
" لا يروى عن أنس إلا بهذا الإسناد ، و لم يروه عن أبي حازم سلمة بن دينار إلا إبراهيم .
قلت : و هذا أورده العقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( ص 17 و 18 ) وروى عن البخاري أنه قال : " لم يصح إسناده " . 
ثم ذكر ما يشعر أنه سيء الحفظ فقال :
" هذا شيخ يحدث عن الزهري ، و عن هشام بن عورة ، فيحمل حديث الزهري على هشام بن عروة . و حديث هشام بن عروة على الزهري ، و يأتي أيضا مع هذا عنهما بما لا يحفظ " .
و قال الذهبي في " الميزان " : " لا يعرف " .
و نحوه قول المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 3 / 77 ) :
" رواه الطبراني ، و رواته محتج بهم في الصحيح إلا إبراهيم بن زياد القرشي فإني لم أقف فيه على جرح و لا تعديل .
وقد روي هذا المتن من حديث ابن عباس وكعب بن عجرة و غيرهما " .
و قال الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 4 / 312 ) :
" رواه الطبراني في " الصغير " و " الأوسط " و فيه إبراهيم بن زياد القرشي ، قال البخاري : " لا يصح حديثه " ، فإن أراد تضعيفه فلا كلام ، و إن أراد حديثا مخصوصا فلم يذكره ، و أما بقية رجاله فهم رجال الصحيح " .
قلت : و أنا أرى أنه لا بأس به في الشواهد . و الله أعلم .
و أما حديث كعب بن عجرة الذي أشار إليه المنذري ، فلا يصلح شاهدا لشدة ضعفه ، قال الهيثمي ( 4 / 312 ) :
" رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " و " الأوسط " و فيه السري بن إسماعيل و هو متروك " .
قلت : و من طريقه أخرج أبو بكر الشافعي في " فوائده " النصف الأول منه ))اهـ

----------

